# warning-Doncaster-livestock



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

please note that after 10am no livestock will be allowed into the show.
only table holders are allowed to sell livestock,if you show up on the door with animals you will not be allowed in with them.
dealing in the carpark is also frowned upon as this puts the shows future at risk.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

is there gonna be a list of breeders attending so people know whats gonna be there


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

jav07 said:


> please note that after 10am no livestock will be allowed into the show.
> only table holders are allowed to sell livestock,if you show up on the door with animals you will not be allowed in with them.
> dealing in the carpark is also frowned upon as this puts the shows future at risk.


 
i dont see what the problem is with bringing reps that have already been sold to the show n exchanging them outside the dome. Hope its not gunna be as warm as it was in june as id hate to see more leos dyin uneccessarily, the weather is so unpredictable lately. i wish they'de cover that bloody dome up to at least provide some shade


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

its in the sports hall this time cat so no magnifying dome over my head this time


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

You can't frown upon like minded individuals meeting outside to exchange animals that would cost to courier if not collected in person .Some people don't want a stall .Also most people who meet will still pay to enter IMO ..Just an observation ...


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

It's frowned upon because the shows are set up and run on the basis that animals will be traded inside the venue. If the people running the show were found to be condoning people swapping and selling outside, then they'd no longer be able to host and hold shows.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> It's frowned upon because the shows are set up and run on the basis that animals will be traded inside the venue. If the people running the show were found to be condoning people swapping and selling outside, then they'd no longer be able to host and hold shows.


 spot on why give antis any ammo.
the headlines would be great a nice photo of a reptile and cash changing hands in a carpark being used by IHS members:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> its in the sports hall this time cat so no magnifying dome over my head this time


thank god for that johnny, id hate to see anymore poor little geckos or other reps for that matter dyin cos of a stupidly organised rep show




jav07 said:


> spot on why give antis any ammo.
> the headlines would be great a nice photo of a reptile and cash changing hands in a carpark being used by IHS members:bash:


if the venue let people take reps into the venue then there would be no need to exchange on the car park. It still doesnt reduce the amount people spend at the show so i dont see the problem. We were deliverin there at the june one and werent allowed in, so Ditta had to get the person out to take the animals to his car where they risked overheating etc, just because they wouldnt let us in with them where they could be delivered and kept out of view


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Foofoo (sorry dont know ur real name) i have to agree with u the heat was excruciating for me ever mind the animals kept in plastic boxes with no means to cool themselves!

and as for 'more leos dying' i arent surprised they died poor things.

i also agree with not being able to take animals inside that have already been bought and payed for. None of us want the antis to have a reason to try and stop our hobby, but forcing the people to go outside is handing them ammo imo xx


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if the venue let people take reps into the venue then there would be no need to exchange on the car park. It still doesnt reduce the amount people spend at the show so i dont see the problem. We were deliverin there at the june one and werent allowed in, so Ditta had to get the person out to take the animals to his car where they risked overheating etc, just because they wouldnt let us in with them where they could be delivered and kept out of view


I agree, most people that are taking things to the show to exchange will be going in, paying on the door and buying things in there anyway, they maybe just dont have enought to fill a table or didn't book one in time.
By offering FREE delivery to the show from wherever they are it gives people buying the chance to get things without paying so much in travel or taxi-ing expenses by meeting somewhere they were going anyway.
I suppose though if they let everyone exchange inside it might lead to less tables being booked.


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

why dont you just arrange to meet and swap the animals down the road somewhere...just a suggestion  no idea if it would work but...discuss...


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

amber_gekko said:


> I suppose though if they let everyone exchange inside it might lead to less tables being booked.


u have a fair point there xx


----------



## nick67 (Jul 23, 2008)

*lost*

Sorry 2 be a pain but can u tell me how 2 post a new post 2 enable me 2 ask others questions ? All i seem 2 be able 2 do is reply........ Any help would be much appreciated.

Many thanks Nick.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

llama_girl said:


> why dont you just arrange to meet and swap the animals down the road somewhere...just a suggestion  no idea if it would work but...discuss...


 mcDs over the road or asda is the norm.
basically its an IHS show and their rules,they pay for the venue and facilities.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

llama_girl said:


> why dont you just arrange to meet and swap the animals down the road somewhere...just a suggestion  no idea if it would work but...discuss...


From what I'm gathering if you buy an animal from someone in the car park or something then try and go into the show you will not be allowed in... So unless you either don't want to go into the show and buy/look or if you have someone who doesn't mind waiting outside then you won't be able to go in.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Siman said:


> From what I'm gathering if you buy an animal from someone in the car park or something then try and go into the show you will not be allowed in... So unless you either don't want to go into the show and buy/look or if you have someone who doesn't mind waiting outside then you won't be able to go in.


 
well yes technically....... but if you take a non see through type of bag, whether it be hand bag or carrier bag you can put your reps in that then once you're in with them they cant do anything cos they cant prove ya didnt buy them in there :2thumb:

come on we're the reptile taxi so really im doin us outta business defending the whole " meet up at shows n save money" thing but we're all for it if it helps someone out

Bampoisongirl, thanks for agreein, names Cat btw


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well yes technically....... but if you take a non see through type of bag, whether it be hand bag or carrier bag you can put your reps in that then once you're in with them they cant do anything cos they cant prove ya didnt buy them in there :2thumb:
> 
> come on we're the reptile taxi so really im doin us outta business defending the whole " meet up at shows n save money" thing but we're all for it if it helps someone out
> 
> Bampoisongirl, thanks for agreein, names Cat btw


I like the way you think :notworthy:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well yes technically....... but if you take a non see through type of bag, whether it be hand bag or carrier bag you can put your reps in that then once you're in with them they cant do anything cos they cant prove ya didnt buy them in there :2thumb:
> 
> come on we're the reptile taxi so really im doin us outta business defending the whole " meet up at shows n save money" thing but we're all for it if it helps someone out
> 
> ...


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i know lets all meet in car park save booking a table and it can be a market, then the local council,rspca etc etc can shut the show never to be allowed again so people can save money ,great idea ,just book a table like everyone else or dont bring animals SIMPLE:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

jav07 said:


> so your happy to break the rules


 
actually, yeah i am, if it means i dont have to leave reptiles in a car where i cannot control how hot they are. 
We collected some reps from someone who came from carlisle, n ill be damned if im leavin them in the car to overheat and die. but yet we still went into the show n spent around £150-180....... i dont see whats wrong with that, £150 + shows enough support i think


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

but are the tables not all sold out?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

no got til monday to return forms


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I`ve collected from outside a show before, but would have been just as happy to collect from nearby.
I don`t really see the problem with the rules. If people take reps knowing they won`t be allowed inside i don`t see how its the responsibility of the IHS if the rep suffers. If thats a choice thats made knowing beforehand that the animal won`t be allowed inside then only that person can be responsible for the animals bought/sold/collected outside the Dome surely?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> actually, yeah i am, if it means i dont have to leave reptiles in a car where i cannot control how hot they are.
> We collected some reps from someone who came from carlisle, n ill be damned if im leavin them in the car to overheat and die. but yet we still went into the show n spent around £150-180....... i dont see whats wrong with that, £150 + shows enough support i think


its easy dont collect animals and bring to the show


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

im taking animals to the show, but have to leave at 7.55am to even get there for 11.30, so what the $%*^ can i do?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

The 'no dealing in car parks' is a rule imposed by councils etc.

The car park is not included in any permissions and thus is (or could be classed as a 'market' and the law forbids the trade of animals in markets.

Now, I know you will all say but they are already paid for etc, but tell that to the council officials or the AW officer or the antis or the papers.

As for not taking animals in to the show, you wouldnt expect McDonalds to let you take a whopper in, use thier tables etc, no difference here.

Leaving animals in cars, well, thats a personal call that everyone has to make with the guideance of th AWA.

ANyways, thems the rules.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> The 'no dealing in car parks' is a rule imposed by councils etc.
> 
> The car park is not included in any permissions and thus is (or could be classed as a 'market' and the law forbids the trade of animals in markets.
> 
> ...


well said


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I'm not asking to trade outside, im not asking to have a table. I'm taking three bloody leos.. thats it, all I wanna do is do the transactions and then go on and have a good show.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Sorry, this wasnt meant to be a rant. Just I have a bloody long journey to get to this, and now this? :lol:


----------

